# Komisches Problem



## Siegfried (18. Dez 2007)

Hallo.
Ich hab eine Anwendung gemacht und der Kompiler sagt:

Project settings saved
Building "WordGame-Surprise"
C:\Programme\Java\WTK\apps\WordGame-Surprise\src\WordGameSurprise.java:4: class WordGame is public, should be declared in a file named WordGame.java
public class WordGame extends MIDlet implements CommandListener
       ^
1 error
com.sun.kvem.ktools.ExecutionException
Build failed

Warum geht das nicht?
Das ist der verwendete Code :

```
import javax.microedition.midlet.*;
import javax.microedition.lcdui.*;

public class WordGame extends MIDlet implements CommandListener
{
   Display display;
   
   Command menu1 = new Command("A",Command.ITEM,1);
   Command menu2 = new Command("B",Command.ITEM,1);
   Command menu3 = new Command("C",Command.ITEM,1);
   Command menu4 = new Command("D",Command.ITEM,1);
   Command menu5 = new Command("E",Command.ITEM,1);
   Command menu6 = new Command("F",Command.ITEM,1);
   Command menu7 = new Command("G",Command.ITEM,1);
   Command menu8 = new Command("H",Command.ITEM,1);
   Command menuE = new Command("Schließen",Command.EXIT,1);

   Form Window = new Form("WordGame-Surprise");

   public WordGame()
   {
      Window.append("Text...");
      Window.addCommand(menu1); 
      Window.addCommand(menu2); 
      Window.addCommand(menu3); 
      Window.addCommand(menu4); 
      Window.addCommand(menu5); 
      Window.addCommand(menu6); 
      Window.addCommand(menu7); 
      Window.addCommand(menu8); 
      Window.addCommand(menuE);
      Window.setCommandListener(this);
   }
   protected void startApp()
   throws MIDletStateChangeException
   {
       display=Display.getDisplay(this);
       display.setCurrent(Window);   
   }

   protected void pauseApp()
   {
   }

   protected void destroyApp(boolean unconditional)
   throws MIDletStateChangeException
   {
   }

   public void commandAction(Command C, Displayable da)
   {
      if      (C==menuE) notifyDestroyed();
      else if (C==menu1) Window.append("A");
      else if (C==menu2) Window.append("B");  
      else if (C==menu3) Window.append("C");
      else if (C==menu4) Window.append("D");
      else if (C==menu5) Window.append("E");
      else if (C==menu6) Window.append("F");
      else if (C==menu7) Window.append("G");
      else if (C==menu8) Window.append("H");
   }
}
```

Weis vieleicht jemand eine Antwort?
Danke im Voraus.
Gruß, Siegfried .


----------



## *Hendrik (18. Dez 2007)

Siegfried hat gesagt.:
			
		

> C:\Programme\Java\WTK\apps\WordGame-Surprise\src\WordGameSurprise.java:4: class WordGame is public, should be declared in a file named WordGame.java



Da steht es.


----------



## MiMij (19. Dez 2007)

Hendrik hat es schon angedeutet:

Dateiname: WordGameSurprise.java
innerhalb der Datei steht dann aber: WordGame 

So nun sollte dir was auffallen ^^


----------



## Guest (19. Dez 2007)

Ahso^^ THX.
Dachte ich kann das belibig bennenen xD.
Danke.
Gruß, Siegfried .


----------

